# Petition against the new South Africa immigration law



## tk.americanexpat (Aug 1, 2014)

Hi,

Does anyone know of an ongoing online petition against the South African immigration law? I saw one on Avaaz.com from this forum but the link has already expired.

I would like to sign a petition against the overstay ban and the lack of transparency in the the review process in DHA.

Thanks!


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

tk.americanexpat said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone know of an ongoing online petition against the South African immigration law? I saw one on Avaaz.com from this forum but the link has already expired.
> 
> ...



I don't know of a online petition, and I don't know if any would do any good. I read an article that the minister was not open to the idea at all of changing the law.

Have you been banned? Or are you still in South Africa?

It looks like someone had such look with appealing their ban.

See this thread: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/so...ity-do-i-need-reapply-my-visa-outside-sa.html


----------



## tk.americanexpat (Aug 1, 2014)

Thanks. I have read that thread already. I would like to start an online petition if there isn't any. I will wait a little while to see if any member will respond to my post.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

It's not a petition but many people have been posting on news24.com 

If you go to news24.com and type in 'home affairs' in the search button you will find lots of people who have posted their own personal stories. Perhaps you can find something there. Or post your story.


----------



## tk.americanexpat (Aug 1, 2014)

I guess that the only part of the new immigration law that I find unreasonable is the 1-5 ban because it is often the delays in Home Affairs that cause applicants to wait with expired VISA. 

I should rather ask whether there is any petition to have an independent review of Home Affairs' efficiency in handling VISA application and their fairness in the review process. It seems to me that there is absolute no check to see the extent that Home Affairs has been under-performing with regards to its turn-around time and transparency.


----------



## tk.americanexpat (Aug 1, 2014)

This is so strange! I saw that two replies to my post from CaliforniaSun has been removed, as well as my response to those two posts. I thought that this is an open and fair forum. Why is someone removing our posts without any justification?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

tk.americanexpat said:


> This is so strange! I saw that two replies to my post from CaliforniaSun has been removed, as well as my response to those two posts. I thought that this is an open and fair forum. Why is someone removing our posts without any justification?


I've messaged CaliforniaSun


links to petitions aren't permitted on the forum

by all means use the PM facility to share the information


----------



## tk.americanexpat (Aug 1, 2014)

Thanks. Can you please tell me how I can look up a member to send him/her a PM? Since you have removed CalifornianSun's post, I can't find a direct link to him/her.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

tk.americanexpat said:


> Thanks. Can you please tell me how I can look up a member to send him/her a PM? Since you have removed CalifornianSun's post, I can't find a direct link to him/her.


not all of Californiasun's posts have been removed, so you should be able to find a link to the profile if you look on other threads


click the username & you'll see the option to PM, if the poster has the facility activated


----------



## CalifornianSun (Aug 6, 2014)

xabiachica said:


> not all of Californiasun's posts have been removed, so you should be able to find a link to the profile if you look on other threads
> 
> 
> click the username & you'll see the option to PM, if the poster has the facility activated


And how exactly would I have it activated? I can't find where to PM anyone. I see my inbox, but not anything that says "Send a Message" except for a visitor's message which does not allow me to send links.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

CalifornianSun said:


> And how exactly would I have it activated? I can't find where to PM anyone. I see my inbox, but not anything that says "Send a Message" except for a visitor's message which does not allow me to send links.


you need 5 posts before it is activated, which you now have - try logging out & back in - that should activate the facility, if it doesn't , you'll have to wait for the software to update - it does this frequently so it shouldn't be long

some members choose not to accept PMs though

& please don't spam other members with the link unless they contact you & ask for it


----------



## CalifornianSun (Aug 6, 2014)

No, I don't like spam and I'm sure no one else does. I figured a petition as important as this should be publicized since it concerns...well...all of us living in South Africa.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

CalifornianSun said:


> No, *I don't like spam and I'm sure no one else does*. I figured a petition as important as this should be publicized since it concerns...well...all of us living in South Africa.


glad to hear it

there should be no further problems then


----------

